# crossbreeding



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

i was woundering is it possible to crossbread pygos species.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to breeding


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

never heard of anybody cross breeding before


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fishfinder Posted on Feb 20 2004, 03:35 AM
> i was woundering is it possible to crossbread pygos species.


Nope, cost prohibited.


----------

